# German Foreign Office Travel Advice



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone have the link for the German office travel advice for Egypt? Some friends were talking about it last night!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Auswärtiges Amt - Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Ägypten: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

It was this site they were talking about and the checklist at the bottom:
Botschaft der Bundesrepublik Deutschland Kairo - Landsleutebrief vom 18. Juni 2013


----------

